# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

All conditions looked very good for the bite tonight. Started out good with a Potomac Pike on a mouse and a very nice looking LGMouth. But as the golden hour approached the humidity vanished with the bite. Got another Potomac Pike on a custom painted baby PP lure proving they eat there young.. After that we thrashed the water to a froth with only a few LGMouth and then the bite totally died. 

































Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Mike
Is that a Powell spinning rod in the first shot ? ...that had to be a nice fight too


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------

